# Photos: infos détaillées



## Erwin the cat (14 Août 2021)

Bonjour,
Dans l'appli Photos sur mon mac, j'ai en haut un bouton "i" qui, quand je le clique, me donne toutes les infos de la photo sélectionnée: date de prise, de modif, dimensions, taille fichier, etc.
Je ne trouve nulle part ces infos dans la version iPad de l'appli... existent-elles?


----------



## Erwin the cat (19 Août 2021)

Bon, j'ai trouvé la réponse par moi-même: ce sera disponible dans iPad OS 15.


----------

